

Ask HN: Changing Video Online - jdavid

I am considering taking a job at a video startup.  I know many of you are saying yavs ( yet another video startup ), which sounds like a disease, but I really believe that video is a huge market and there will be room for more players.<p>so the question is, what are video companies doing right, and what are they doing wrong?<p>Ultimately youtube is turning into a Social VDN with some search, but Amazon, Netflix, Vimeo, and Hulu all have found niches' but is video being shared well?<p>How do you want to consume your video on apple tv, xbox, ps3, google tv, and maybe a roku?<p>If you have liked <i>something like</i> Dr. Horrible's sing along blog, when would you pull the trigger to pay for that video?  Would you subscribe to something?
======
Vyk
I'd pull the trigger after seeing a trailer, probably with some kickstarter-
like funding scheme (I've helped fund a kickstarter DVD project). And call me
old-fashioned, but I'd be more likely to pay outright for a self-contained
chunk of content (think movie or tv season) than to subscribe to something
open-ended. I'd only subscribe to something open-ended if I trusted the
artists and vision behind the project.

------
leeskye
Online video has the potential to be a huge market. But in order to carve away
from the $70 billion annual TV Ad market, content creators, publishers, and
YouTube have to first convince advertisers online video media buys are
effective.

Video should be platform agnostic and be consumed on all platforms.

